# how to hold driving reins?



## sallypops (19 August 2007)

how do you do it?? 

guys my highland who is bored of riding we're gonna start long reining and see how she gets on maybe try driving!!!! so excited!!!!

x


----------



## Irishcobs (19 August 2007)

There are two ways. 1st as you would hold normal riding reins, which is easier if you are starting.
2nd is the one hand way, which you can only really do when driving, it would be hard longreining like this, is the right rein goes over your index finger and through your right hand held with your thumb on top and the left rein inbetween your middle and the one down and again going through your hand. The wrong way to the riding reins go. Your left hand does the turning by pulling which ever rein is the way you want to go.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Donkeymad (19 August 2007)

I find holding the reins coachman style (single-handed) awkward and it does take practice. Hubby and I generally drive two-handed at home. I was taught not to hold the reins as if riding, but to simply place the rein over your index finger and grasp it with your thumb.(Hold your hand thumb atop)


----------



## MillionDollar (19 August 2007)

I have been taught to do it the 'correct' driving way, but if you've been riding for over 17 years its pretty hard to learn a new way. So just normal riding way for me


----------



## lillie (20 August 2007)

i too have been taught coachman but rarely use it!


----------

